# Lakes near Crestview



## doug1980

I haven't lived in the area very long, but love to bass fish. I want to fish in the salt mostly, but need a close spot to get my bass fix when the urge strikes. I have been to Karick, Hurricane and Bear with little success. Are there any other lakes nearby? I haven't tried the rivers yet because I prefer lake fishing.


----------



## FishWalton

I don't fish Bear or Hurricane, but a lot of guys on the forum do. Maybe one will give you an update. Yellow River south of Holt is popular but from what I read here the best fishing is further down the river. I have fished out of Guest Lake Landing and did fair, but's it's been several months since I have been over there. You might want to try Juniper Lake over here in DeFuniak. It's about 600 acres and holds good fish.

I was out by King Lake today and was shocked at how low it is. Juniper is low but not as bad as King.


----------



## doug1980

Thanks for the info. Juniper Lake sounds like a good place, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## SLICK75

I dont particularly care for Juniper. Hydrilla is a major problem and the place is FULL of hidden stumps. Its not hard to get hung up or trash a motor if youre not really careful. 
Along with Juniper, there is also Lake Stanley back off the south side of Walton Rd in DeFuniak. I know how to get to it but I cant remember the road names to get to the ramp. Its also odd in their rules, fishing is only allowed on certain days. I dont go over there often but I have done OK. 


Theres also Lake Jackson in Florala. I dont recommend it during the summer because of all the wave-runners and ski boats, but its where I spend most of my time the rest of the year. Its not real bad during the week but theres still a few out there later in the afternoons. The state line splits the lake so theres no need to get an AL fishing license.

Theres also the Choctawhatchee River, but its a pretty good drive for us Crestview folks- at least an hour to get to just about any boat ramp.

Ive lso done pretty decent on Blackwater, putting in at Milton. But its similar to Lake Jackson with wave-runners and ski boats, just depends on how far away from the boat ramp you get.

I know Im missing some but for the life of me I cant remember which ones.


----------



## FishWalton

*Juniper*

Slick75 is right about stumps but when the state did the draw down they cut off zillions to allow better boat use. Also, they put in several marked clear channels to get across the lake quickly. It's low right now so even with the stump removal they are showing again.

Lake Stanly is accessed off hwy 90 on west side of town. Turn north on Shoemaker. There is a new traffic light on corner of 90 and Shoemaker. The park is a couple of blocks up Shoemaker on left. It opens at daylight and closes at dusk. City did some ramp repair but inadequate. They are gearing up to do more repair. You can launch there though without any difficulty, but I don't think I would try it with a huge bass boat.


----------



## SLICK75

LMAO, I mustve found every one the state missed last time I was out there last year. But then again, I put in off Cat Island road like _somebody_ on here suggested.:whistling:

Next time I may try the other side like I did in the past. Ive always instinctively ran straight for the stumps and never fished around the cove full of houses. Maybe I can catch something other than a tension headache over there. Its such a big place and everywhere looks like it should hold some good fish that its tough to choose a place. I always go with the idea "Ill fish here today, then over there next time, maybe over there after that...." and wind up so mad from the stumps that I swear Ill never go back. LOL Now I know how golfers feel.


----------



## FishWalton

*cat island*

LOL........... I haver never launced at Cat Island but have seen small boats launch there, but no big bass boats. There is a channel there that runs straight over to the dam area. Big boats launch over by the dam. I fish from shore on Cat and have caught a few crappie on the north side of the. I launch by the dam because it's a shorter drive from the house. Folks do fish the docks but it's pretty thin water there these days. Last time I was out there maybe 6 weeks ago many docks had only a foot of water and some even less. We need a big rain.


----------

